
Google’s origin partly lies in CIA and NSA research grants for mass surveillance - joosters
https://qz.com/1145669/googles-true-origin-partly-lies-in-cia-and-nsa-research-grants-for-mass-surveillance
======
mankash666
Most breakthrough tech can trace it's origins to federal grants, many from
defense agencies.

------
aSockPuppeteer
Government Owned Omniscient Global Law Enforcement

Anyone else to take a stab for G.O.O.G.L.E. ?

------
nitwit005
This is giving their grants far too much credit.

------
bertomartin
Ha! ...and Facebook's?

------
niceperson
duh.

